# Audio system in a 24 Volt SUV



## madhouse12 (Oct 13, 2011)

one of my friends have an SUV that has two batteries and hence run on 24 volts. he wants to install an amp and an audio system but all amps run on 12 volts. we tried taking power from one of the batteries but the result was that the battery we take power from dies after a week or two and needs replacement. the local battery shop recommended to switch the two batteries every other week but that is hectic and not really a solution. what can be done about it?


----------



## tophatjimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm very curious about this SUV designed to run on 24 volts. Never heard of one.

Make and model?


----------



## 87regal (Apr 15, 2009)

what about some sort of a buck converter?

edit: A lot of boats run on 24v, I'm sure there is something out there to run 12v accessories.


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice, 24v. Hopefully this becomes a trend (and we start getting 24v gear). I know there was saftey concerns or something that resulted in a standard being built around 12v, but thats such a low amount considering the amount of electronics thats going into cars these days. Moar powa!


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

JL audio made some HD 600/4 that run on 24v ( made them for a rollercoaster ) , then order a small 24 to 12volt converter to run the headunit and you are in business.


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you sure it is 24 volt and not just 2 batteries in parallel in order to increase the available amperage? I would be surprised if a manufacturer made 2 SUVs one on a 12 volt and one on a 24 volt system. Can you measure the voltage at one of the batteries and let us know what it reads?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I have to agree that it is likely a 12V system with two batteries paralleled, unless it is a huge SUV based on a semi chassis. Even those are typically 12V setups.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a Millitary Blazer with diesel engine.
24 volts starting everything else is 12 volt


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Jul 3, 2011)

underdog said:


> I have a Millitary Blazer with diesel engine.
> 24 volts starting everything else is 12 volt


The military, some Heavy Equipment gear, and Big Rigs are about all that you'll see a true 24v system on. 24v hurts like hell too if it shocks you. 

If you give us the make and model of the SUV we'll know whether it's 24v or not. Otherwise what you're dealing with is a 12v in parallel which is not a bad way to go either....but there are some charging solutions out there to efficiently charge two batteries so that your alternator only sees one. A lot of offroaders use a 2 batt setup to deal with a winch draw from the battery. Winches can draw up to 400amps and thus kill your battery pretty damn quickly. I would start searching on google for a twin battery charging system.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

did you ever take a volt meter to it and varafy it's in series, because if it were series, youd have to rewire it when you removed a bettery..sounds like you just lifted it up.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Jul 3, 2011)

eviling said:


> did you ever take a volt meter to it and varafy it's in series, because if it were series, youd have to rewire it when you removed a bettery..sounds like you just lifted it up.


I should have thought of that


----------



## madhouse12 (Oct 13, 2011)

the SUV is nissan safari model 91. at one of the batteries the voltage reads 12 volts and at the second it reads 24V. there are two amps under the seats that say clarion on them but they are currently unhooked.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Jul 3, 2011)

WTF? Ok where are all of the positive cables leading off of for the engine stuff? I'm guessing since everything is still working they are run off of the first battery. If nothing is attached to the second one.....GOOD! Typically everything car related is run off of 12v and you will fry whatever you hook to the second battery. 

You've got the batteries wired wrong! 

BTW it is a 12v system. There were safari's that were 24v but that was the generation before your friends.


----------



## madhouse12 (Oct 13, 2011)

see that is the interesting part. what we have figured out is that it might be possible that the 2nd battery is used for ignition only, BUT, because of the large current draw from the amps, the 12V battery gets discharged fast and the charging cut off sensor thingy is on the 24V battery which keeps its charge so the first one doesnt get charged.

i'll see if i can get pics of the engine bay and show the wiring to you. this thing has a couple of people really baffled...


----------



## 87regal (Apr 15, 2009)

madhouse12 said:


> see that is the interesting part. what we have figured out is that it might be possible that the 2nd battery is used for ignition only, BUT, because of the large current draw from the amps, the 12V battery gets discharged fast and the charging cut off sensor thingy is on the 24V battery which keeps its charge so the first one doesnt get charged.
> 
> i'll see if i can get pics of the engine bay and show the wiring to you. this thing has a couple of people really baffled...


take a voltage reading of something inside the car like the cigarette lighter to verify its 12v


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

87regal said:


> take a voltage reading of something inside the car like the cigarette lighter to verify its 12v


You can also pull a light bulb. It should be marked 12v or 24v


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

madhouse12 said:


> the SUV is nissan safari model 91. at one of the batteries the voltage reads 12 volts and at the second it reads 24V. there are two amps under the seats that say clarion on them but they are currently unhooked.


Location: Pakistan

260, 1986–1994
The 260 series was a Spanish-built version of the 160 (easily spotted by the rectangular headlamps) sold in Europe and was available in SWB / LWB and with L28, SD33 and RD28T engines. 
The SD-engined version, at least in the UK market, had a 24-volt electrical system


----------

